# DFW7 Ultimate Meet - Lots of Pics with names



## jle38 (May 12, 2007)

http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/481920

JL


----------



## jle38 (May 12, 2007)

*Here are the pics at Bimmerfest*

We had a great time last Saturday (2/2/08). Over thirty 7 Series owners and several more BMW owners came and enjoyed the meet. We had visitors that drove from as far as OH, KY, MO, CO, KS, OK and central TX. There were many people and vendors to thank as this meet was truly a group effort.

First, special thanks to the local guys for making our meet a quality, content rich, comfortable and fun event. A big thanks to Noah, Rob, Doug, Dave, JohG, Joshua, Carlton and Steve for your help and contributions (assisting others in repairing their car, coffe, drinks, donuts, snacks, T-Shirts, accessories, etc.) and to Michael for getting Edwin to DFW and acting as lift manager during the meet. Thanks to Roger for bringing gifts from BMP Design and your personal door prize.

To our out-of-state VIPs, a heartfelt thank you for driving all the way to Dallas. To our Big Kahuna David Cecil, you've done so much for BMW 7 Series owners; and thanks for bringing gifts from GlossHaus, oembimmerparts and BMWCCA. To Edwin, your in-depth knowledge of E38 is truly impressive and a benefit to us all. JoeC, BJames and Buck thanks for coming from so far away to help out in so many ways (auto parts, detailing, repair, etc).

Finally, to Nino, owner of Euro Connection of Dallas for providing his facility and staff. Nino was ready at 7:00 AM and extended his facility until 6:00 PM for us. The mechanics of Euro Connection were in the service bay assisting everyone. With its indoor facility, tools and 4 lifts; the gang were able to work in a comfortable and effective environment.

Friday night dinner at Rudy's BBQ with our out-of-state guests









DFW7 Ultimate Meet - 2/02/2008 at Euro Connection of Dallas



























Edwin's Q & A









Participants getting a good laugh, I believe at my expense***8230;









BJames38 shortly after performing a re*tal exam on our tall friend, notice the stained gloves









Edwin liked it, others look on with disbelief...









Actions at Euro Connection's service bay



























Nino of Euro Connection diagnosing David Cecil suspension components


















Brodie White of Magic Touch demostrating their touch-up magic




































Participants trading, exchanging, sharing of auto parts


















David Cecil handing out door prizes from oembimmerparts









Collison944 won 1 of 3 door prizes from GlossHaus









Lacy won a prize from BMPDesigns, I have no idea what TxDarth's finger was pointing at...


















Could have, maybe should have. This was waiting for us at Motorsports Ranch. That's David McBee in heavily modified MiniS chasing down the 996, David is also the owner of the 2001 740i Imola Red Dinan Stage 5 with 14K miles. A top ranked racer at Lone Star CCA and most requested instructor. He had it setup and ready for us on Sunday , 2/3/08. Unfortunately we had to cancel due to time constraints. 









JL

PS - A lot of people of emailed me in the past for info/website regarding Euro Connection; it currently does not have one but here is the info.

*Euro Connection of Dallas*: 11430 N Central Expressway, Dallas, TX 75243 (214) 369-8600


----------

